# New shipping option at Carscope



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Taking on board some of the feedback from everyone we are now offering a cheaper shipping option!

Orders up to 2KG can now go on a second class Royal Mail small parcel for £3.50.

Perfect for items like our tyre brush and fittings.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

